# New Huffy High Rise Bicycle History Page



## RailRider (Feb 10, 2012)

Recently put together a new History page on huffy 20" Muscle Bikes if anyone is interested. 

Still adding to it for the other bikes as I get time and info.


http://www.raleighronsclassics.com/HuffyHistoryPage.html


----------



## RailRider (Mar 11, 2012)

*Just in...*

Just added some key info for those into Huffy Rails!


----------

